# Neon Tetras and Amano Shrimp



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Mine don't bother them, but I kept them with ghosts before that and I think they're traumatized.


----------



## Kathyy (Feb 22, 2010)

Half the Amano shrimp I bought 2.5 years ago are going strong and they are dealing with congo tetras and black neon tetras. I had an Amano that lived several years with a betta too, I think it is the size that keeps them from being regarded as prey, maybe they have some attitude as well.


----------



## davido (Jul 9, 2014)

I have about 70 green neon tetras in my 3 footer tank. And they co-exist peacefully with all my shrimp. A few hundred cherries, ten Amanos and 2 dozen CRS. They don't even bother the baby shrimp, but mine would be considered heavily planted with lots of hiding places.

If your tank is not established or don't have enough hiding places, then the neons can harm the cherry shrimp. But Amanos are very sturdy and I don't think the tetras would pick on them.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Amano shrimp are just as large as Neons. I've seen ghost shrimp terrorize neons. I think the chopping block goes fish flakes->Shrimp->Neons. I don't think you'd have problems with amanos and neons.


----------

